# Our New Baby Girl



## 20paws (Jan 29, 2007)

making herself at home and pigging out lol









face shot









body shot









polkadot belly









grooming


----------



## JustAnotherRatLuver123456 (Jan 28, 2007)

Awwwwww,,,, is that you're only Rat? Anyway, what type is she?


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

cute


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Such a sweet face!


----------



## ratlover122 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cute! What's her name?


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh... what a doll!!! Kisses to the new rattie! How old is she?


----------



## anni (Nov 27, 2006)

aw thats like my baby girl. she was 5 month old and sadly passed away yesterday, omg she looks so like her.


----------



## anni (Nov 27, 2006)

aw thats like my baby girl. she was 5 month old and sadly passed away yesterday, omg she looks so like her.


----------

